# [Help Please] TWRP error when booting



## jibawakee (Jul 17, 2012)

I installed TWRP and whenever i try to boot into it it gives me an error saying uImage is invalid size. Help would be much appreciated


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

jibawakee said:


> I installed TWRP and whenever i try to boot into it it gives me an error saying uImage is invalid size. Help would be much appreciated


Hey, there are some issues installing the latest TWRP. You will need a file explore program with root permissions like ROM Toolbox or ES file Explore. Extract the TWRP 2.1.1 zip and copy the uImage.TWRP file. Use the file explorer to navigate to /boot and replace the file located there. Reboot into recovery and see if TWRP works now.

ES file Explore
https://play.google....droid.pop&hl=en

ROM Toolbox Lite
https://play.google....y.toolbox&hl=en

TWRP 2.1.1
http://www.mediafire...9tqkak8au696171


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jibawakee said:


> Hey, there are some issues installing the latest TWRP. You will need a file explore program with root permissions like ROM Toolbox or ES file Explore. Extract the TWRP 2.1.1 zip and copy the uImage.TWRP file. Use the file explorer to navigate to /boot and replace the file located there. Reboot into recovery and see if TWRP works now.
> 
> ES file Explore
> https://play.google....droid.pop&hl=en
> ...


Also be on the look out when looking in the boot folder that you have not run out of space. If the ulmage.twrp is there, the ulmage.ClockworkMod should not be. The boot folder is only 30MB in size. Someone who has been experimenting with other roms like AOKP, CherryKang, ClassicNerd and others might have leftover files from those roms taking up space in the boot folder.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Was finally able to move the new file into boot, was getting failure message...

But still not booting into TWRP. I'm getting the same cycle.

Update ~ So, not quite sure what happened... but played around a little more, went back into GooManager, reinstalled TWRP and it has started working. I tried that before, but perhaps replacing the ulimage.twrp with the 2.1 version and then re-installing 2.2 over that fixed things.


----------



## Trail Snail (Dec 10, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Also be on the look out when looking in the boot folder that you have not run out of space. If the ulmage.twrp is there, the ulmage.ClockworkMod should not be. The boot folder is only 30MB in size. Someone who has been experimenting with other roms like AOKP, CherryKang, ClassicNerd and others might have leftover files from those roms taking up space in the boot folder.


I tried to install TWRP using Goo and am getting the same thing and it looks like my /boot folder is full. uImage.ClockworkMod is not in there and I am unsure of what else I can delete. I tried to delete the uImage.twrp so I could copy the one that I manually downloaded in but it comes back with delete failed (using ES File Explorer). I have only been using the CM7 and CM9 Alphas and nightlies, no other roms. Any ideas?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Trail Snail said:


> I tried to install TWRP using Goo and am getting the same thing and it looks like my /boot folder is full. uImage.ClockworkMod is not in there and I am unsure of what else I can delete. I tried to delete the uImage.twrp so I could copy the one that I manually downloaded in but it comes back with delete failed (using ES File Explorer). I have only been using the CM7 and CM9 Alphas and nightlies, no other roms. Any ideas?


ES File Explorer does not play well in the /boot folder. Download Rom Toolbox and use the Root Browser to delete the ulmage.twrp. You can also safely delete the update-uimage. You should have plenty of space then. You can try to use the Open Recovery Script from GooManager to install TWRP again.


----------



## normanone (Sep 17, 2013)

I keep having the same issue, unable to flash TWRP on it, get InvalidSize message. I'd like to follow your remedies, but can't find a /boot folder anywhere on my device. Devices is rooted, I am using Root Browers through ROM Toolbox. Sorry for the "dumb" question, but I'm stuck. Thank you!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

normanone said:


> I keep having the same issue, unable to flash TWRP on it, get InvalidSize message. I'd like to follow your remedies, but can't find a /boot folder anywhere on my device. Devices is rooted, I am using Root Browers through ROM Toolbox. Sorry for the "dumb" question, but I'm stuck. Thank you!


If you are using Rom Toolbox Lite, when you start the root browser, the boot folder is the second folder from the top.


----------



## normanone (Sep 17, 2013)

so the fact that I only see the following folders:

acct
cache
config
[...]

but no boot folder is that an indicator that maybe I am not properly rooted?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

normanone said:


> so the fact that I only see the following folders:
> acct
> cache
> config
> ...


 Whats file browser are you using? That is all you are seeing? you should be seeing about 20 folders and another dozen or so files. What about other apps that require root?


----------

